# Biotin for horn growth



## matt (Jul 2, 2012)

Being horns are the same as hooves does anyone think biotin in my rams diet may help increase his horn growth?


----------



## shawnfisher (Jul 2, 2012)

why would you want more horns?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2012)

Growing trophy horns on my hair sheep.


----------



## boothcreek (Jul 2, 2012)

I found it helps horn growth if you feed them deer growth ration, altho it is rather expensive but it is formulated to give bucks the right nutrition for maximum horn growth.

From the ingredients the closest I get to deer ration is our lamb creep feed(closest protein level), our(wild) deer love it and the wht bucks and elk bulls grow awesome on it, my young rams seem to have great rate of growth with it too.

But alot has to do with genetics, my mouflon ram for example came from a line with what Im guessing is a recessive gene for really stunted horn growth because he is 2 yrs old and has maybe 10 inches - if that - compared to other rams of same age that are 25+ inches. The breeder I got him from made the discovery that his newest ram carries said gene and every second or third ram lamb out of him has that pathetic growth(needless to say the breeder eliminated said ram and stunted sons). 
Mine will hit freezer camp this fall, got a daughter out of him so his genes for great colour live on but my next ram will be out of massive horned lines so hopefully none of his grandsons will have issues with their horns.


----------

